# This should be easy, I said....



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

"Hmmm... what should I do with the scraps left over from the rattie bandanas I made? I know... make Lacie a blanket, I said. This should be easy, I said. Wait... wouldn't it be cute to appliqué a little chihuahua on it, too, I said... Spent HOURS on the computer trying to find one that was easy enough for me. Well, darn... I need more fabric to make it big enough, I said. How cute if I were to put a little rattie down by the thing that's supposed to look like a hay bale, I said. HA! Not happening. Too much trouble, I said. But it's crooked... Who cares? Lacie won't notice. Here's for you to take to Barn Hunt trials, little dog!

Is there anyone out there who knows how to take a photograph and turn it into a VERY SIMPLE appliqué pattern? I would love to do something like this for my friend who has the Lakeland terriers.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! Well done!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That's terrific!

turn photo into appliqué: http://www.google.com/search?q=turn+photo+into+appliqu%C3%A9&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you, jvalles. I'll look into those!


jvallas said:


> That's terrific!
> 
> turn photo into appliqué: http://www.google.com/search?q=turn+photo+into+appliqu%C3%A9&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MzBarnz said:


> Thank you, jvalles. I'll look into those!


 :thumbup:


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Though I have watched a quilter turn a photo into an appliqué, I could not begin to tell you how. Not to be discouraging, it may not be simple to do. Just looking at the photo you posted, you may be looking at layers of appliqué. Have you visited with local quilting store personnel?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh it would most definitely be the style I did of Lacie. I wouldn't even dream about doing intricate detail! LOL


BC said:


> Though I have watched a quilter turn a photo into an appliqué, I could not begin to tell you how. Not to be discouraging, it may not be simple to do. Just looking at the photo you posted, you may be looking at layers of appliqué. Have you visited with local quilting store personnel?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Adorable..


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So cute. She loves it cause her mom made it special for her.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

just lovely. as is all your works. The lass looks happy!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

That's adorable. Lacie seems to love it


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Donna, you are an amazing multi-tasker. Is there anything you can't do??? I love this quilt. And I love Lacie's look, as if she's saying... ''hey you there, dog! Get off my Bed!'' Well done to you my friend. I think you'll be taking orders on this project now, clever girl. x


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

That is so very cute. I see the pup likes it, too.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Lacie seems very happy to claim her personalized quilt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Chris, but I WON'T be taking orders for these!!! Such a pain in the... backside! I have a whole new appreciation for those who do quilting. I just had to use up the scraps, but certainly hadn't intended on spending another $15 to finish the project! LOL Oh well, it gave me an opportunity to play with my new sewing machine.


chris kelly said:


> Donna, you are an amazing multi-tasker. Is there anything you can't do??? I love this quilt. And I love Lacie's look, as if she's saying... ''hey you there, dog! Get off my Bed!'' Well done to you my friend. I think you'll be taking orders on this project now, clever girl. x


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

You all say the nicest things! Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Now that I've had time to walk away from it, I'm thinking how I could do one for each of the girls. Oh! I could make one of a rattie and use it for a raffle for our Barn Hunt club!!! Hmmmm.... great. Another project...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like Lacie is enjoying her new blanket. It turned out really nice. Our dog likes to curl up on a crochet afghan that I made many years ago. In fact, he is on it on the couch right now. I think our fur babies like anything that we make for them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket! :thumbup: And fur babies!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

That is very cute!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

You get more talented each day! Absolutely stunning work you did. Wish I could do one for my fur girls!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Someone really appreciates your effort by the looks of her. It came out really nice...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks like you were very successful and your dog loves it.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

You have done such a good job on this quilt. Using the same method but seeing the difference in the shape of ears, muzzle, eyes and nose, you can do this. The photo you gave us could be used. The lines in that photo can be sharpened and pieced or applied to the different but same outcome as your Lacie. You have already done it once, good luck.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

you did a great job with the pattern, it looks just like Lacie. The colors of the blankie are nice too.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Great job! I have thought about making one with a Dachshund on it for our Teddy - he is in his wheelchair on my avatar.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lacie likes it so what else matters? I like it too and bet my mostly Chihuahua would too!!!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

That is really neat. Sometimes things are easier said than done!!! Lacie seems to have taken possession easily. Glad you stuck to it. Nice job.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute. Nice work, and Lacie seems to like it just fine.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Once you have the photo on your computer, you purchase photo paper for application or iron on projects, someone at the store can help you with that. Once home you just read the instructions, put the paper in your printer like you would for other things, then go to your photo and print off some copies. You may want to practice one or two at first. Or you could take the photo to a business supply store where they can do that for you. Then you just have to iron it on the material. See if they have some instruction on u tube.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Adorable!!!! I haven't checked out the links provided, but when I want to make a pattern out of a photo, I put it on the copier and just make several b&w copies on regular paper. Then I can cut out different pieces to my hearts content.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Evidently, my Adobe Photoshop Editor program can do this, but when I try to look up the steps, it gets overwhelming. I just want something plain and simple to transform the photos. Maybe if I can tear myself away from my yarn projects, I can sit and try to figure it out.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the blanket and I do think Lacie loves it and approves of your work. Are we not fortunate that our dog children are not our worst critics.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG, that's absolutely beautiful. You're very talented.


MzBarnz said:


> "Hmmm... what should I do with the scraps left over from the rattie bandanas I made? I know... make Lacie a blanket, I said. This should be easy, I said. Wait... wouldn't it be cute to appliqué a little chihuahua on it, too, I said... Spent HOURS on the computer trying to find one that was easy enough for me. Well, darn... I need more fabric to make it big enough, I said. How cute if I were to put a little rattie down by the thing that's supposed to look like a hay bale, I said. HA! Not happening. Too much trouble, I said. But it's crooked... Who cares? Lacie won't notice. Here's for you to take to Barn Hunt trials, little dog!
> 
> Is there anyone out there who knows how to take a photograph and turn it into a VERY SIMPLE appliqué pattern? I would love to do something like this for my friend who has the Lakeland terriers.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi MzBarnz,
Good job quilting


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like Lacie loves her blankie. I love it, too. Lucky Lacie!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable. Great job.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Lacie looks as if she's not quite sure about lying on the other dog. Sweet photos.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Loved the pictures of Lacie and her new quilt.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

What about just using T-shirt transfer paper . Print the picture you want onto it .Iron it onto blank cloth .stitch around the parts you want to hi-light .Just another simpler idea .


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Nancie E.,
I like the piano steps on your avatar.


----------

